# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Subliminal Lucid 3.0

## ninja9578

I've produced a third MP4 for your lucid aid.  This is the best one yet, I used the same song that I did for the last one.  If you are interested in how subliminal messaging read this study that I did a while ago.

The song is one hour long, but is broken up into four fifteen minute parts. Listen to a part in it’s entirety. You can just listen to one, or two, or three, or all four if you have the time. Just try not to stop in the middle of one. 

For best results, headphones or earplugs is the best way to listen because some of the messages is through stereo mixes, moving between your ears. It would also help if you listened to it right before bed, many of us use our computers before going to bed, I do. Turn it on half volume and let it play in the background. It won’t have the full effect as meditating to it before bed with your headphones, but it will have an effect.

For those of you who can sleep with ambient music playing, sleeping with it playing would make sense, that way it is the very last thing that you hear before you fall asleep. Having it start playing while you are already sleep won’t do very much at all. The music will relax you, making you sleep deeper, but you ears aren’t sensitive enough while sleeping to pick out the messages.


For WILDers, I know that many of you combine your WILD with a WBTB method, some of use stay awake for thirty minutes, that would be two of these sound cycles. I know some of you can’t stay up that long so you should listen to one cycle. 

Audio Aids Repository

----------


## Abra

Speak of the devil. I was just talking about your study in a different thread!

So the track is 60 minutes? Do the parts differ much (and if not, could you possibly upload a single part)?

I want to ask what phrases you embedded, however... That defeats the purpose of a _subliminal_ message! XD

----------


## Clairity

I just downloaded the mp3.

I'm sick right now but I'll give it a listen once I can sleep comfortably.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

It should be nice and relaxing for you Clairity, feel better.  *Runs to get her some soup*

Why do you want just one section?  Do you have dial-up or something, each part would still be 15MB if I split it up.  If a slow connection is your problem then I'd be glad to take the first part and upload it for you.

----------


## moe007

Im listening to it right now.

The only thing I can clearly pick out is "lucid dream" "you are lucid dreaming"

and a bunch of mumbling haha.

Ill try this today and post results tomo.

Im really tired, and took one 3mg pill melatonin.

Im conducting my own studies  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

"You are lucid dreaming" is no where in the file, you hear it wrong  :tongue2:

----------


## Namio

am downloading it now. have already got lucid dreaming 2.0. is 3.0 better?

----------


## StephenT

It's 1 better.

----------


## ushamie

If im not mistaken u made this? Cause its pretty sweet, Great work man! :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

> am downloading it now. have already got lucid dreaming 2.0. is 3.0 better?



Yes, it should be better.  It's more aggressive so it should help you have a dream immediately.





> Great stuff man! If im not mistaken u made this? Cause its pretty sweet



Yes, of course I made it  :tongue2:

----------


## Dewitback

lol, i was listening to it on my computer all relaxed and meditative when all of the sudden the MSN sound went DING! and now I'm hungry.

NOTE to noobs like me: turn off msn.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I've done that too.  I always forget to turn something off.

----------


## yay

> For those of you who can sleep with ambient music playing, sleeping with it playing would make sense, that way it is the very last thing that you hear before you fall asleep. Having it start playing while you are already sleep won’t do very much at all. The music will relax you, making you sleep deeper, but you ears aren’t sensitive enough while sleeping to pick out the messages.



I was just wondering why wouldn't your ears be sensitive enough while you are sleeping to pick out the messages? Do you know this for sure? I have no idea about subliminal things, so I was curious if there was proof of that.

I have dreams about what is on the TV all the time. One recently was about a person trying to teach me algebra, like A^2 + B^2 = C^2 , and when I woke up a show teaching algebra was on.  Also with your last mp3, I listened to it while sleeping and had a dream about being near the tropical ocean, which I attribute to your mp3 water sounds and birds since I've never had a dream about a tropical ocean. And I also had a lucid dream that night. I don't know if hearing it while I was awake or sleeping had the most effect, but I'm able to listen to it while going to sleep so it can't hurt I guess.

Anyways, thanks for the new mp3! I'll try it tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

I've heard things from outside my dream before in my dreams and try to listen to them, but they are always muffled.

----------


## yay

yeah, sometimes I can't understand everything, but like in that algebra dream it seems like I heard something clearly, though that wasn't lucid, it was just in my dream. 

Well, anyway, I had a couple crazy WILDs that I'll post here since I don't have an online dream journal. The spacing is probably going to be weird since I write these down in a wordpad on the computer, but oh well.

I'll write a summary below this since it's a block of text  ::?: 

"I just had a couple very weird lucid dreams. at first I was tring really hard and was 
getting violent visions * all around me as I decended into the dream. I made them all sleep
somehow. It was kind of scary but I really wanted to lucid dream. I then found myself in a 
house with some relatives and found my cousin and remembered the lucid task. I asked her 
something about myself that I didnt know and she looked at me weird and said I dont know.
I felt like she was hiding something. I went around talking to people and there was 
something about someones name, someone that my grandpa knew but I can't remember. I was then
at a school or something and about to go home or somewhere with someone there. I put on a 
large fur coat and headed out the door with them. Then the scene changed to near a city.
this was weird because ive never been to a city nor had a lucid dream in one. I try to fly 
 but cant, then I try again and I am first going slow as I look forward. I then look up to 
the stars and go extremely fast and almost into space, but I am on top of a building I was 
near somehow. then I want to get down so I try teleporting. ive never done it before but I
tried it and it worked. I was excited about it, I looked behind me and it worked! every 
time I tried to fly I would go extremely fast so I decided not to do it anymore so I didnt 
go places I didnt want to. I then came across a dog who ran towards me and tried to attack
me. I tried to get him to stop,, like the violent visions, and he did but he said that he 
was just going to kill himself with a gun, I didnt want him to do that though , just stop.
then a couple other dogs were trying to get me to help him stop, I think I entered 3rd
person, anotheer thing I dont think ive done. all this time, I couldnt really use my arms
to defend myself, it felt like I was held back because if I did try hard, id move my arm 
while sleeping and almost or wake up, and at some point I did and went back to the lucid."

I finally remembered a lucid task. I had better than average dream control. I was able to do things I've never done before like willing things to stop, teleporting, and places and situations I've never experienced before. It was very intense getting into the lucid though. It was very very freaky. At times there would be crazy trippy designs in front of me, or faces and stuff. It was probably the hardest lucid to get into because of the violent feeling as I was going in. 

Even so, I am very grateful to have had the lucid, I alway wish I could have more lucids, and I think this has helped me know what to do to get myself into the dream when WILDing. so yay  :boogie:

----------


## momoshun

I'm listening to this right now, and am about to go to bed.  Will let you know if I have any lucid dreams!

----------


## unseen wombat

You've never been to a city? That's crazy man. I've hardly ever been out of one. You're not missing anything, trust me. Quiet and tranquility is much better.

Anyway, I tried the previous one and didn't get any result, though I did only try it once. I'll have to give this one a go if it's more aggressive. Maybe that's just what I need.

----------


## momoshun

I didn't have any lucid dreams, but it made me go to sleep instantly.  However, I only listened to it for a few minutes.  I'm going to try again tonight, I've been listening to it for around 25 minutes.

----------


## Shan-chan

For some reason. I find the first one more use than the 2.0 one. I tried listening to 2.0 and nothing but I listened to the first one and then false awakened. but I had realised I was asleep. Is the 3'rd similar? (downloading it anyway hehe)

----------


## ninja9578

It's kind of a combination of both methods.

----------


## momoshun

Ehhh... audio while sleeping doesn't do anything for me.  I guess I'll stick to the traditional methods.

----------


## ninja9578

Not supposed to be listened to during sleep, you should listen to it before sleep.

----------


## momoshun

What if you do both?  Meaning, listen to it before and during sleep.  Will that still be effective?  Because that's what I did.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, it would be effective then too.  :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

I tried it two nights in a row. I put it on when I went to bed and fell asleep with it playing. Didn't get lucid, but I did wake up several times during the night. I had to really think to remember the dreams I just had, but was able.

The second night, I heard the subliminal messenger saying something, but I couldn't make it out

----------


## Slick

Anyone else have any luck with this?

----------


## Irwanday01

Hello ninja, I am interested in how you made your mp3/4s?  I have been compiling mixes recently for about the last week or so, and then I saw your post.  

I recently read information on a few websites about self hypnosis - 
(http://www.cheetu.com/support-files/...f-hypnosis.pdf , http://www.self-hypnosis-audio-info....lfHypnosis.pdf).

So what I did was record myself saying self affirmations for about 20 minutes( ex.  I will remember my dreams, I always recognize when Im dreaming, etc.)  I added the hypnosis binaural beats.wav and a mp3 of crashing waves.  I have the binaural beats and my voice just barely audible( can't make out the words but I can tell that my voice is there.)
I use audacity to do the mixing.

I am just interested in how you mixed your tracks( volume levels, affirmations, binarual beats?)  Also have you read any information about which is better for self hypnosis audible vs. inaudible self affirmations.

----------


## ninja9578

I made the background noises themselves into binaural beats, I find that that works better.  The music in mine is just supposed to be a further relaxant and every so often there is a loud ding so that you don't fully go to sleep.

The volume of the subliminal messages was about 20dp below that of the rest of the track.  If you removed everything except for the subliminal messages you would hear them very easily.

----------


## DigitalNinjaLee

I am going to try the this tonight to see if i get any results.  I will post tomorrow for the results.  Also, note, that i took B6 200mg tonight with a Banana.

----------


## onehandclapping

Hi, I just wanted to thank you for subliminal lucid 2.0 I used it last night I felt my body become very relaxed, and numb in some ways in a short period of time. I didn't have any LD's but it seems promising. I just noticed you have version 3 now  :smiley:  I'll give that a try. Thank you so much for your efforts, Dennis

----------


## DigitalNinjaLee

tried this last night with interesting results.  As i was listening to it, i literally felt like i blacked out for maybe 30 mins and i woke up RIGHT when the Subliminal Lucid 3 stopped.  I then fell asleep again and it felt like maybe 2 or so hours had passed and i had to wake up.(When in reality, it was about 5 i think)  Also, in that "2 hour sleep" it once again felt more like blacking out then sleeping.

----------


## erik212

I'm just wondering what the best volume to listen to the track is. Should I be able to hear (not make out) the words spoken? Or should I play it quietly, because I listen to it when going to sleep, and in order to hear the words, the music is so loud I can't fall asleep.

----------


## ninja9578

It should be at the same volume as you normally listen to music.  The messages are loud enough to hear, they are supposed to be covered up by the music.  Listen to it like a song.  The music and the nature is what you should be hearing.

----------


## vexxcis

it says <name removed> subliminal lucidity for the title

----------


## ninja9578

Oops.  That's my name.  Nobody better stalk me  :paranoid:

----------


## LUCIDlizard

would this help me WILD whilst listening to it during an afternoon nap?can i listen to it while im falling asleep?

----------


## paragon

I really doubt that subliminal stuff has any effect other than placebo, but it's really nice to listen to anyway.   ::D:   I imagine if I do become lucid after this, the dreams will be really nice !

----------


## deepsleep

The subliminal msgs didn't exactly help, What helped me was the birds chirping and stuff. They helped me do a VILD.

----------


## DreamingDragon

How will this help me LD if it's just helping me fall alseep?

----------


## paragon

It has subliminal suggestions which, in theory, are supposed to implant themselves in your subconscious mind.

----------


## DreamingDragon

ok so, i go to bed with that music on my ipod and i listen to it, and i will have a LD?

----------


## paragon

I'm not sure there's any guarantee attached, but that's the idea.

----------


## deepsleep

> ok so, i go to bed with that music on my ipod and i listen to it, and i will have a LD?



No, You listen to it a while before you go to sleep.
I don't use it like that though because the birds chirping and all help me create a scene so I can have a VILD.
The subliminal msgs itself don't really help me.

----------


## Lusense

Hey, what's everyone's opinion on binaural/subliminals anyways? From what I know it's generally a placebo effect but I'm not too sure; I think there's some evidence that they work too? I tried a couple times before going to bed and didn't really notice anything.

----------


## shannyball

LOl my husband who I've never heard Lucid dreams has been falling asleep BEFORE I even put on a couple of the MP3's I downloaded from you.   This morning we were trading dream info and he described being able to fly lol. I think they are great!  I listen to them every night.

----------


## paragon

> Hey, what's everyone's opinion on binaural/subliminals anyways? From what I know it's generally a placebo effect but I'm not too sure; I think there's some evidence that they work too? I tried a couple times before going to bed and didn't really notice anything.



Brainwaves are pure tosh - they can alter your brain state but they're useless for LDs.  There is still a myriad of contradicting evidence about subliminals.  I believe it probably can be used to influence people, but whether it's as simple as playing a file with whispered suggestions in it -especially when you already know what the suggestions are - I doubt it.

----------


## slash112

when you listen to it, does it matter if you hear what is said? because i kept on hesring it, and you know how its supposed to be subliminal, so i thought that would defeat the purpose.

----------


## paragon

Yes, you're not supposed to hear it.  But like I said, if you know what the messages say anyway, I suspect it's not going to work either way.

----------


## TTTman

Downloaded successfully and listening from iPod clone. All sounds great. Thanks for your generosity. I'll let you know if it works.

A question: while I understand the need to keep the text of the subliminal messages "secret" for purposes of usable statistics from your study, is there any chance that knowing the text would DECREASE its effectiveness, or might it instead add whatever placebo/expectation effect and give a net increase in effectiveness to know what is being said?

----------


## evildoctor

I listened to the first 2 parts on the train on the way home from Chicago. I slept - kept zoning in and out - felt really peaceful and trancy after. Very proffesionally done and very relaxing - good job and kudos to you.

----------


## DreamingDragon

Alrite, I'll give it a shot, FOR DRAGONS!!!!

----------


## paragon

> A question: while I understand the need to keep the text of the subliminal messages "secret" for purposes of usable statistics from your study, is there any chance that knowing the text would DECREASE its effectiveness, or might it instead add whatever placebo/expectation effect and give a net increase in effectiveness to know what is being said?



The idea of subliminals is to bypass your critical conscious mind and go directly to the subconscious, so no, you don't want to hear them.  But as I said, if you already know what it's tring to do, the conscious mind is already going to have its doubts and criticisms of the concept, so I'm not sure that it will work.

Nevertheless, I don't mean to hang crap on ninja's efforts.  I believe he did his own research which suggested subliminals did have some effect, so I could be wrong.  And it's a nice file either way.   ::D:

----------


## Tlahti

This either works, or it's some weird coincidence.

First of all: I rarely remember any dreams, and I've never had a lucid dream before.

I have now remembered dreams every night for the past four nights, which is a personal record, however, I only started listening to the file two days ago. The first night after listening to the file I get one non-lucid dream. Nothing special there, but then again, I didn't listen to it right before going to bed. It was just on repeat for a few hours  :tongue2: 
Yesterday I listened to it again for a few hours, this time right up until I went to bed. During this night I woke three times. First I remembered a fragment of a dream, but it was quickly forgotten. Next, I remember a full non-lucid dream. Right after this I also remember the fragment from earlier. Third dream is like any other dream, but for some reason I end up asking myself "what am I doing here?". I then perform a reality check - pinching your nose and breathing, and as I breathe in I feel a chill run through my body, and my vision gets blurred. The dream ends with me thinking "Hey, I'm dreaming!"

I don't know if this counts as a lucid dream, but it's progress for me.

Even if the subliminal message doesn't work it's still a nice piece of music. Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## Ryuinfinity

If you thought "I am dreaming!" It was lucid.

----------


## ninja9578

> This either works, or it's some weird coincidence.
> 
> First of all: I rarely remember any dreams, and I've never had a lucid dream before.
> 
> I have now remembered dreams every night for the past four nights, which is a personal record, however, I only started listening to the file two days ago. The first night after listening to the file I get one non-lucid dream. Nothing special there, but then again, I didn't listen to it right before going to bed. It was just on repeat for a few hours 
> Yesterday I listened to it again for a few hours, this time right up until I went to bed. During this night I woke three times. First I remembered a fragment of a dream, but it was quickly forgotten. Next, I remember a full non-lucid dream. Right after this I also remember the fragment from earlier. Third dream is like any other dream, but for some reason I end up asking myself "what am I doing here?". I then perform a reality check - pinching your nose and breathing, and as I breathe in I feel a chill run through my body, and my vision gets blurred. The dream ends with me thinking "Hey, I'm dreaming!"
> 
> I don't know if this counts as a lucid dream, but it's progress for me.
> 
> Even if the subliminal message doesn't work it's still a nice piece of music. Thank you



Nice job.  It should work, it's the 3rd version, I learned from all of them  ::D:

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I am going to try this tonight.

EDIT: THIS IS AWESOME!!! I didn't have a single LD, but I had awesome SP (right when I first went to sleep. Not in the middle of the night) I am going to do this every night now!

----------


## Geeome

I just downloaded and am listening to it now. Its VERY calming and peaceful, ill listen to it while I meditate before bead, as well as the hours leading up to bed. Perhaps this, along with other techniques will get me my second lucid? I sure hope so!  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I hope so too  ::D:

----------


## macatelier

Hi. Just want to say thanks for the download.
I've never had a lucid dream and very rarely remember my dreams. However after listening to it last night I was able to wake after at least 4 dreams and write them down. Although none of my dreams were lucid, the first one was kind of strange but gave me a good feeling. It had a sort of round cartoon-like spaceship in it and the words "beyond" and "going to another level" had some significance.

Looking forward to trying it again tonight!

----------


## ScottL

I just wanted to say thankyou, I downloaded and tried this file last night.  I did not have any lucid dreams but did have some slightly weird and vivid dreams.  I did seem to become slightly lucid in one dreams but must have just drifted back to sleep.  I didn't manage to finish the whole file but I think it definitely had some kind of effect.

----------


## Geeome

Just to get back to you on this - It did not make me lucid, but I did remember 4 dreams that night when my average is 1-2. Thanks again  :smiley: .

----------


## Cowmaster94

Sorry but this didn't do anything for me. I liked the music though!

----------


## Ryuinfinity

> I liked the music



Agreed.

----------


## Tyler

I listened to it for about 5 hours straight, up until I went to bed and I got no results.

----------


## mattmuffler

ok guys my internets being weird. i can't download stuff. it takes like HOURS! is there anyway i can stream this? youtube?

----------


## Mr. Poe

Tried this last night. Looped it for about 2 hours before going to sleep then had it looping all night. This morning I recalled my normal amount, 3 or 4 dreams, and I had no lucid dreams last night. The music was very relaxing though.  :smiley:

----------


## Woozie

Hey man. I just wanted to thank you for this track. It broke a looong dryspell of mine.  :smiley:  

Last night I decided to listen to this while meditating for 30 minutes. I went to bed right after and ended up in a rather vivid dream involving a spacecraft taken straight out of the Independence day movie, which hovered above my house and started abducting my friends and cloned my cat. In the middle of all this craziness I suddenly began suspecting that I was in a dream, and counted my fingers which added up to 6 on my right hand. And voila! I'm lucid  :smiley:  

So thanks again! Cant tell you how refreshing it was to have a LD after all this time

----------


## ninja9578

Nice, glad that I could help  ::D:

----------


## TunaSammich

I used it and had my FIRST LUCID!!!  ::D:  I was scoping around the site for my 30 minutes before my WBTB, found your audio, meditated while listening and thinking about dreaming for 15 minutes, and had a dream!!

I understand a lot of my own work contributed to my lucid dream, but I'm very, very grateful for the hard work you put into the song, which could have easily given me the boost to the dream I had.

----------


## hellohihello

I would just like to say thanks. It worked. I need to start going to bed earlier for more stable lucids though. It doesn't help when the sun is in your eyes.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done guys  ::D:

----------


## Megas01

I know its a bit late to say this But I downloaded your track in hopes of a lot. At first all it did was get me sleepy which is good. I listened to your track every night sence, I got it just to help me get to sleep, worked woudners. 

Finally Last few nights fell alseep to your music which never happens to me often music most of the time gets me sleep but not enough to sleep. 

During which dreams were amazingly vivid if only i had writen them down. Even during the dream though i had head phones on max sound the music was not even there. 

To me music would never help but get me relaxed I was wrong more you listen more it works. Thank You! 
i have been haveing troubles getting to sleep because of the sounds of traffic and people working because i live next to a busy street and sleeping during the day doesnt help. Dang overnight job. this was the cure  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I'm glad that it worked out for you  ::D:

----------


## phonix

wow, been a while since I came on this site, been doing my GCSE's see FINALLY OVER YAY!!!

I understand that it is extremly late to post but, I must because you deserve to know what your sub messaging software does.

Well, it certainly has an effect, in fact I love it.  ::D: 

I haven't yet had an LD  with this music however, I must say it places me in a state of relaxed body and mindset. This is excellant! I find that as I play this while I climb into bed and shut my eyes. I here the music and  after a whileseem to black out for a couple of minutes. When reawaking the music is still playing. Sometimes, I have been gone for something like 30 minutes, never happned to me before until I listened to this. 

Also, this music is great for insomnia(can't spell it haha) because, it's just so relaxing. I play it just to put me to sleep. 

Now then, there is another reason why I love playing this, whenever I do (I have tested this theory) I always get the most vivid and fantastic dreams.  ::D: 
Honestly, sometimes I wake up saying wow.... ::shock::  I feel ready to start the day too. Also, I do wake up during the night  sometimes.

I definatly reccomend this. I still don't know what exactly is being said however. I think it's  something "lucid dreaming" but it doesn't matter. I didn't realise though you were suppose to play it before going to sleep  ::shock::  silly me. I was playing it as soon I get into bed and listening to it as I fall asleep. Is that still ok though?

Thank you for this software keep it up, make another if you can  ::bowdown::

----------


## ninja9578

That should work too, just not as effectively.

----------


## InvisibleMan

I am going to try this. I have been testing around with audio aid to WILD and LD. I will report my results after use.

----------


## wwe101

thanks i will try it tommorow,  has it been effective at producing LDs?

----------


## ninja9578

It's been effective for a lot of people  :smiley:

----------


## Realmofmind

I have heard this song you used for it, did you get it from the Taoism.net page?

----------


## ninja9578

I don't remember where I got it from.  ::whyme::

----------


## manticaro

Just downloaded the track, the music itself is very pleasing.  I am going to listen to it before bed tonight and see what happens.

----------


## ninja9578

Let us know how it works  ::D:

----------


## l000needles

I just downloaded this and the one for recall. I'll post results once I try them out tonight.

----------


## Slick

Hey, I've had your song on my Ipod for quite awhile now. It's really nice. I've been having
trouble with my DILD for the past few days. It's 3 am right now, gonna see if I have any
luck.

Thanks!!

----------


## ninja9578

Hope it works  :smiley:

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Okay, I just found out how serious you are when you say "listen to a part in its entirety." Last night, I listened to the first two parts and was about 3 minutes into the next when I shut it off and tried to sleep. It took me close to an hour longer to fall asleep than I usually do. Normally, If I just finish a part, I fall asleep instantly.

----------


## Slick

No luck for me  ::?: 

Maybe I didn't get into the music enough or meditating mood.

----------


## ninja9578

> Okay, I just found out how serious you are when you say "listen to a part in its entirety." Last night, I listened to the first two parts and was about 3 minutes into the next when I shut it off and tried to sleep. It took me close to an hour longer to fall asleep than I usually do. Normally, If I just finish a part, I fall asleep instantly.



There is a loud ding between parts.  I altered it specifically to wake you back up after your meditation phase.  This is probably what made you stay awake.

----------


## Kerpele

Thanks! This is amazing. I just spend 15 minutes just watching the animation!
I also linked this a finnish lucid-dreaming site.

----------


## WanderingMind

I made a playlist last night. I used this along with several of the other audio aids on this site.

No lucidty, nor vividness, but I did see a few signs. Almost like a partial world. I do remember going through SP a little, as well as seeing what I think to be some hypnagogic images. I remember that putting on the recall really had my eyes twitching (I had listened to a few isochronics before turning it on). I saw a lot of faint white light last night. It was much brighter than it was before. I don't know what this means, but I consider it something, so thanks.

----------


## lschievenin

I have to pay attention at the hole hour, or i can just listen to it, while using my pc?

----------


## Yaylena

I tried this last night, listened to the whole thing before going to bed, then for about half an hour in the dark... Had a couple of lucids after not having any at all for WEEKS, so I´m pretty happy right now :smiley:  I also spent some time just browsing through this forum while listening to the track, I think that would be a helpful thing to do. Just to reinforce the message, haha.

So yeah, great job, ninja9578! I´m gonna give it another go tonight, hopefully I´ll get the same results :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

I dont know if anyone has asked this before me, but is it possible to listen to this audio while attempting a WILD? When I listened to this in bed the time went very fast and I didnt move (not in the middle of the night). Or will make you more awake?

----------


## ninja9578

I wouldn't really recommend it, listening to things while WILDing isn't the best idea, because the idea of a WILD is to separate yourself from your physical world, and if your ears are being stimulated, that's next to impossible.

and nice to hear Yaylena  ::D:

----------


## StingPT

it didnt work on wilding BUT I had a lucid dream! I think this works better if you listen to it in the middle of the night! I listened to the audio the entire track, but in a conscious sleep because I dont remember one hour passing very fast but I knew when it ended. When I fell asleep I had a lucid dream! It was kinda instantaneous out from nowhere. I could see the distant mountains in perfection! But when I looked to my hands the dream reduced its frames per second. Trying to stabilize the dream I tried to spin but it woke me up... one interesting thing was when I woke up I tried not to close my eyes and to try to enter the dream but I only saw some marvel comic books squares, the funny thing is that I dont read Comic books lol But thanks! Im gonna try it again tonight! PS: Im not english so I thought that this wouldnt work on my subcounscious, but my dream was in english lol very weird xD

----------


## ninja9578

Whoa, that's actually kind of freaky  ::D:

----------


## warpio

I'm gonna give this a try tonight. 

although, wouldn't it be better to break this up into multiple files instead of 1 big file? that way, you could just put 1 part into a playlist and listen to that 1 part, and not have to worry about stopping it when it's over.

----------


## Supernova

Heh,
I downloaded this when I first joined DV, and used it as a DILD aid.  It's on a CD which I haven't touched in months, I had pretty much forgotten about it.  I just find it ironic that it would be bumped out of nowhere now, as I'm in the middle of a dry spell.  I think I'll put this on my iPod and listen to it before I go to bed.  Song brings back good memories...
/nostalgia

----------


## Charmarlw

Guys you HAVE to try this out!!!! It's so relaxing! By 30 minutes I didn't have a care in the world, it was amazing! I had no cares, who cares that my watch beeped and is gonna wake me up in the middle of the night! (it didn't wake me up) My dream was SO much more vivid I remembered SO much more and the dream itself was pretty amazing, I didn't have a lucid dream, but I got closer than ever. Here's my dream journal:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...37#post1474337
2nd post (4th Night) Is the one I used this with! Thank you so much!!!

----------


## warpio

I don't know if this is from the subliminal thing or if it's just coincidence, but for the last few nights I've been using this and I am now constantly waking up during heavy REM periods. My dreams have gotten more vivid than usual. Last night I went lucid for a while it kind of tripped me out since I wasn't used to it. It's starting to become easier to slip into sleep paralysis as well. I can definitely say this is working.

----------


## scottiesdreamin

Ninja tried this last night. Although I’ve yet to have a lucid dream, and seeing as how I didn’t start this until late, I probably didn’t give it a very fair shot.

However, I do have this undesirable urge to mail you a large lump some of money. What was in the subliminal  :smiley:

----------


## AsLong

Im downloading it now, last night I tried a different MP3 with no effect, I think my problem is that i listen to the mp3 in my bed, then try to go to sleep, then don't actually get to sleep for two or three hours later, will it wear off during that time? If yes should I fall asleep with my headphones on?

----------


## diert

So i read ur theory , and im trying my own variation of ur technique .Wich is just an alarm with my cellphone.But i chose a song wich quietly says that im dreaming.U think this will work ?

----------


## SilverDreams

Woah, the file takes for ever to download. Maybe its beacause i have passed my limit of gigabites a month. Anyway i will be sure to try this.

----------


## ninja9578

Possible, DV isn't hosting this file, someone else is.  I keep meaning to get it up here, but never remember to.

----------


## wondersueak

I'll try this tomorrow. I'm already about a minute away from going to sleep...

----------


## KMKZWolf

Can this be effective for non native English listeners ?

----------


## ninja9578

Unfortunately, probably not.  Depends on how fluent you are in english.  If you can understand people that you are not really listening to, then yes.

----------


## op9468

aw
I wished I was going to have lucid dream
but all I got was a nightmare lol
it wasn't that bad but
oh wait second I thought
I think I actually did have lucid dream
I was trapped in this dark room then
I saw all these gore crap so I think I was like
"omg go away this is a dream this is a dream"
like that... does this count as lucid dreaming or is it just dream
god I'm such a newb in lucid dream

----------


## nqwDE

What program did you use?

----------


## ninja9578

Use for what?  The sound mixing?  Audacity and GarageBand

----------


## Dreamer4127

Wow this really works!!! It gave me a LD thanks sooo much!  ::D:

----------


## Castles

I will try this tonight ~ I will report tomorrow to see how it does.

----------

